# First half marathon - still confused over glucose levels...



## counsellorneil (May 16, 2022)

Yesterday I ran my first ever half marathon. Started running last July when I began the C25K program. Fully recommend it. Having not run since school at age 65 managed a very slow 21.1k. I thought I'd got better at understanding how much insulin to take to keep glucose level at a decent level while running. However, yesterday my glucose was at 6.4 at 7:42 am, when I had a small banana. Walked 20 minutes to the race start line. The race started at 8:45. Ran for three hours and a minute. Very slow pace. On completion, glucose was up to 9.4. Yes, I did have a couple of jelly beans on the way around, but I'd still have thought with all the aerobic exercise glucose would reduce or at least stay the same? 30 minutes later it was at 10.9!! Now I realise these are not necessarily scary levels, but they are higher than I'm usually able to get. Just ranting really at the unpredictability of being type 1 diabetic. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 16, 2022)

Congratulations on running your 1st half marathon.  Sorry can't really help with your questions as I am a type 2, and after I ran my first 1/2 in April, I didn't test my levels until after the train journey back home.

But well done on the running.


----------



## helli (May 16, 2022)

Congratulations on the magnificent achievement of a half marathon, @counsellorneil 

I find different sports for different durations all cause a different profile. 
I have not run that far but, generally, a long cycle will need some sugar top ups as you would expect from the cardio. 

How was the running for you? I wonder if your body was stressed towards the end, your liver may dump out a load of glucose to "help". Or if you were high on adrenaline, the same would happen.


----------



## counsellorneil (May 16, 2022)

helli said:


> Congratulations on the magnificent achievement of a half marathon, @counsellorneil
> 
> I find different sports for different durations all cause a different profile.
> I have not run that far but, generally, a long cycle will need some sugar top ups as you would expect from the cardio.
> ...


Hi Helli,

Appreciate your reply. The run itself went very well, especially for my first time! Looking at the graph from my FreeStyle Libre the rise in glucose looks gradual, so maybe it was more adrenaline rather than a liver dump? Who knows? When I do the next one, it'll be interesting to compare glucose readings? Thanks again.


----------



## ColinUK (May 16, 2022)

3hr 1m is a fine time! 

I did my first recently and my target was 3hr 45.... managed 3:10 and was chuffed to bits with that! 

Can't help with the T1 levels as I'm T2 but I do know that my post run levels were broadly similar to starting levels and that they rose steadily over the next four hours or so before easing back down. That's without gels, jelly babies etc en route. It's just the way I react to extended exercise. 

Are you doing another half marathon? @Grannylorraine and I are doing another one later this year!


----------



## Rob Oldfield (May 17, 2022)

Many congratulations on getting to a half marathon @counsellorneil.  You should be proud of yourself.

Think I started running at about the same time as you.  From my experience, it does seem that glucose levels just decide to do different things on different days for the sheer hell of it.


----------



## counsellorneil (May 17, 2022)

Rob Oldfield said:


> Think I started running at about the same time as you.  From my experience, it does seem that glucose levels just decide to do different things on different days for the sheer hell of it.


Indeed. Just when I think I've cracked how much insulin to take and carbs to eat, it all goes crazy again


----------



## counsellorneil (May 17, 2022)

ColinUK said:


> 3hr 1m is a fine time!
> 
> I did my first recently and my target was 3hr 45.... managed 3:10 and was chuffed to bits with that!
> 
> Are you doing another half marathon? @Grannylorraine and I are doing another one later this year!


Thanks. Yes, I'm registered for the Robin Hood, Nottingham half marathon this September, which was going to be my first, as that is close to a year since I graduated C25K. Plus my son lives there, so have someone local for support there . I entered this one, at Bracknell very much late minute. One day I ran nearly 17k and thought that was close enough to give it a go. Glad I did. Am looking for another couple of half marathons to run before the Robin Hood one. Where are you doing yours?


----------

